# New design wood turning Tools by Joe Rollins.



## Jim Jakosh

Tom, that was really good buy on that lathe!!...and variable speed!!!
Thoes tools look neat. they remind me of EWT-Easy Wood Tools. We had a demo at our guild of the EWT tools. They seem to cut real slick. Are the Thingswestern tools carbide tips or HSS?
..............Jim


----------



## 33706

How can you do a review of these turning tools without telling us what the retail price is?


----------



## MrTom

Jim those tools are carbide tips. I haven't had to stop and sharpen then yet and if you happen to need new cutting heads Joe will funish them for a lot price. I would suggest you look on his web site for those prices. He only sells the new cutting heads to his customers.

Poopiekat. The reason I didnt list the retail price was because there could have been a change since I purchased mine. That is the reason I suggested you check out Joe's web site.


----------



## harry1

You sure know how to snap up a bargain Thomas. I have some similar tools and my experience was like yours, a dramatic improvement in results which I put down to the fact that they have Carbide tips and I still haven't mastered the art of obtaining razor sharp edges on my HSS tools. No doubt we will soon see some very nice saleable bowls.


----------



## Tennessee

I went to the website, and watched his 13 minute video turning a hollow vessel on his "outdoor lathe". When he turned that thing on with a bark covered piece of mesquite I thought for sure it would blow up. Then he appears to start cutting with not much more than a round carbide cutter and a homemade rest made from two pieces of pipe. The one quick glance of his face showed no face shield, and you just don't know except that wood is flying everywhere. Wood had to be flying ten feet. It is just crazy. His Penetrator tool is crazy, makes it very easy to turn any kind of bowl.
He's a hoot to watch. The tools are currently running about $60 apiece for 16.5" long tools. They use golf grips for handles.


----------



## MrTom

Harry: When you are a poor hard working you have to look for bargains. I just cant spend the kind of money most of those wood turning tools cost.
It's a hobby for me but some times the spending is to much to call a hobby.

Tennessee: If you happen to have a chance to talk to this man, you will begin to understand he too is a person that has worked his entire life trying to make ends meet. He is doing okay for himself and family but it didn't come easy.

To all others: If you haven't taken the time to check Joe Rollins out you are missing out on a bargain when it comes to wood turning tools. I am getting nothing from Joe and don't want nothing. All I want to do is let other wood turners know you have a choice and I would never review a tool or any thing I didn't believe in 100%.


----------



## Tennessee

Tom:
I kind of got that out of the video. Folks, you really need to look at the video to begin to understand this guy. I work for a mechanical contractor, so we have a lot of these "metal guys" on staff, people who can build anything out of steel, iron, any metal. Joe Rollins strikes me as this type, and to be honest, they are in great demand these days with all of the upcoming generations thinking computers, finance, business and desk jobs. People like Joe Rollins are becoming scarce, a true craftsman who can make a lathe out of some H-beam, some pipe, couple pulleys and a motor! AND, it can stay outside and still work every day! 
His tools probably are great for the money. I was making knobs for my guitars today on my lathe, and thinking of the Robert Sorby tools I was using, how much I paid for them a few years back, and how many of the Joe Rollins tools I could have had for the same money as the three dinky Sorby's I was using. Of course, the Sorbys I was using are made for small work, and guitar knobs are little work, but still, hard to ignore an American made carbide tool for $59!


----------



## gator9t9

I am unable to find Joe Rollings on the" thingswestern.com" website
Maybe he made his millions and took the money and ran…...

Do I need help on this one?

Mike
Gator9t9


----------

